# the (951)



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I moved from Anaheim to Murrita and I've seen a couple decent Nissans around. So I want to try and get something going to unite all the Nissan enthusiasts out here. Anyone?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

YES YES YES 951 IN HERE NISSAN 200 SX SE LAKE ELSINORE CALIFORNIA IM LIKE THE CITY BEFORE URS!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Haha, Depends on which way you're coming from... I'm always rollin' though there... the 74 is my route to freedom, a.k.a. "home," a.k.a. "Orange County"

BTW, Does anyone know Adam Bliss? Does he post on here? He's from Temecula and has a nice little red B-13. Anyone?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I live right off ther like when u take 74 up to the ortagas we should get a mob of peeps and just rool up ther and stop at that littl look out bar place and mod that place up and just hope its not already taken buy all the harley crazy old men


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

well, if you go on a late Sun morn, you get all the Street bike riders. But you get teh po-po as well, so not even a _little_ spirited driving. Then again the Ortega's way to busy for that anyways. Nothing worse than SUV's going 35 through the twisties.  We should definately do a Nismo pre-meet run over the Ortega next time the Mossy show rolls around. :thumbup: I've got tommorrow off, but I'm going to Redondo for a food tasting (Me&gf are in our friends wedding... +free food) Then, no more Job as of Fri night. But Sat-Sun is New Years, and the next weekend I should be in Vegas for CES, and then... who know's what.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

anyone from the 951 rollin' out to oxnard for the nissan meet next Sat?


----------



## 51-50specv (Jan 15, 2006)

where is this going to be??? i just wanna check out some other nissans..i own a 2005 spec v no mods besides a AEM cai....


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

What: 3rd Annual All nissan/infiniti Meet/B B Q
When: January 29, 2006 @ 12:00
Where: 1015 Mandalay Beach Rd
Oxnard, CA 93035-1880 (beach/park)


----------

